# Are these decent goats?



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

The 'Darn Kids' wouldn't stop playing long enough to stand square! I tried taking pics, if these are not good enough I'll find someone to help me take more.
So basically, I'm trying to learn how to tell who is put together right. Personally I really like Lyric, the first doe. Is she good?

Here are four of my ten kids:
#1 Lyric, Lamancha/Nubian doeling, almost two weeks.
#2 Roo, Nubian doeling, runt, two weeks.
#3 Rookie, Lamancha/Nubian buckling, almost two weeks. (Lyric's bro)
#4 Guinness, Nubian doeling, one week (black one).

Thank you!
T


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

At that age...it is really hard to tell much about them. As long as there are no noticeable conformation issues...I look at the sire and dam and then choose who to keep/purchase based on that. Your kids all look nice. I don't see any noticeable issues with them. Basically, they should look fairly similar to an adult goat...just miniature. So things you look for in your adult goats, you can look for in your kids. Definately not as easy, but you can get some idea on conformation. They can change a lot though so that's a big reason why it's good to judge them based on the sire and dam.


----------

